# SLR Reflectors - The Real Deal - Nova SLR



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I've always read that individual reflectors are needed to bring out the best in bulbs but I've always said to myself "now how much could it really matter". Is it really worth the extra bucks? extra work? To sum it up...YES!

Below you can see an example of how well the SLR reflector works. This is a Nova Extreme fixture with two SLR reflectors installed. In the back you can see the original single parabolic reflector. Anyone interested in this modification should take note that four reflectors can fit in this bad boy with ease.










Below you can see an example of what the proper reflector does to the bulb's light output. Notice that the two outside bulbs are the only bulbs that are enhanced by the original reflector, example is the single bulb on the left. Notice my camera reflection in the reflector behind the right bulb!










Using proper reflectors will enhance light output therfore reducing amount of energy needed to light the planted aquarium. I am currently running my 65g 36x18x24 on 2x39W T5HO!

I would like to think that my contributions and suggestions to Current USA will bring us a new line of low cost 2xT5HO fixtures with individual reflector in the near future.  

Check out my SLR Orbit fixture here at APC...

You can read more about my planted tanks and fish on my website UpperOrchard.net


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there any way you could get access to a light meter? The data between the two setups would be very interesting.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

This makes me want to switch out my HQI over my 29 for a fixture like this. I could easily run 24x2 over my 29 gallon with these reflectors and have plenty of light to grow everything!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your px is worth a thousand words! What a difference! Did you happen to take a px of your tank lit without the reflectors and then with the reflectors? It would be interesting if you could tell a difference in the look.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

BryceM said:


> Is there any way you could get access to a light meter? The data between the two setups would be very interesting.


I wish I could. :icon_keel I was going to see if anyone was interested in community PAR meter. I got too many other things to spend my money on! :wof: I kinda regret selling my power compact because now I will have to buy another PC based Orbit to take readings if I get the meter. 



thefishmanlives said:


> This makes me want to switch out my HQI over my 29 for a fixture like this. I could easily run 24x2 over my 29 gallon with these reflectors and have plenty of light to grow everything!


Those are Giesemann 6000K Midday Sun. [smilie=n:
I love em but I cannot let go of my supernova...here's one solution for yah...get another tank. :decision:

[QUOTE="Tex Gal, post: 407600, member: 18856"]Your px is worth a thousand words! What a difference! Did you happen to take a px of your tank lit without the reflectors and then with the reflectors? It would be interesting if you could tell a difference in the look.[/QUOTE]

Thank you! Here's the problem. Jason took the last good pic with really good SLR camera...so we either have to get Jason over here or I gotta buy a SLR camera! hmmmm...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Giesemann T5HO Midday bulbs + individual reflectors are the best combination for a planted tank. Nothing comes even close.

The light from a 54 watt Midday bulb + reflector casts enough light to normally read normal font 30 (thirty!) feet away from the bulb. I don't even want to start talking about the amazing color of the light and how it brings out the reds AND greens at the same time.

"Everything else would be uncivilized."

--Nikolay


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

damn...sounds really sweet. I guess the only option is another tank. Id love a 36" tank :rofl:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

This T5HO Planta bulb from Aqua-Medic is a superb bulb and has better red than the Midday.
Aqua-Medic Planta:









Midday 6000K:









I'm not saying that the Midday is not good as it is also a superb bulb, too. There are options thou.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

niko said:


> Giesemann T5HO Midday bulbs + individual reflectors are the best combination for a planted tank. Nothing comes even close.
> 
> The light from a 54 watt Midday bulb + reflector casts enough light to normally read normal font 30 (thirty!) feet away from the bulb. I don't even want to start talking about the amazing color of the light and how it brings out the reds AND greens at the same time.
> 
> ...


Right on...! Thats why I named my previous post DIR - DO IT RIGHT! I don't know how many people actually understood that one. Maybe not a DIY because all parts are off the shelf but it sure is done right. Active cooling, splash gaurd, SLR, Giesemann Midday, ect...



thefishmanlives said:


> damn...sounds really sweet. I guess the only option is another tank. Id love a 36" tank :rofl:


We Be Illin' Make sure you get the 50g. 



Newt said:


> This T5HO Planta bulb from Aqua-Medic is a superb bulb and has better red than the Midday.
> Aqua-Medic Planta:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! I was wondering how good they were. They are a pink bulb right? The midday will work as a stand alone bulb. I imagine you would need other lighting in addition to planta bulbs.

Thank you to everyone contributing. I hope that everyone understands how important it is to have proper reflectors and efficient lighting. As lighting a planted becomes more expensive due to rising energy costs maximizing light output will be everyone's goal. Current USA understands this point and plans to design a good fixture for us planted folks who do not need 6 bulbs but only 2 properly enhanced bulbs. I tell you what tho...I am having fun making my own...next up for bat is the 30" 2x18w T5 Orbit SLR. Stay tuned...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought some of the Aqua-Medic planta bulbs last time I changed. They are quite pink but they do bring out colors in the plants and fish that are just fabulous. By themselves, I found them to be too a bit too pink. I now use 2 of those in combination with 2 Aqua-Medic 10,000k bulbs. Together, the efffect is outstanding. It's far superior to the 6,500k bulbs that I had been using.

For comparision, I much prefer the look to what I get during the mid portion of my photoperiod when the ADA 8,000k HQI's come on for three hours. I would strongly recommend the Aqua-medic combination. To be fair, I've never tried the midday Geisman bulbs though. Maybe next time.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been using these reflectors in my DIY light fixtures for over a year now and I've been really pleased. I have a Tek light fixture also and they easily put out as much, if not more, light than the Tek fixture. I'm also anxious to try out the Tek II reflectors some day to compare.

I've used the AquaMedic bulbs in the past, though I had an issue with them burning out prematurely. They lasted only 6 months before they needed replacing. I've had my Giessemann Middays for a year and 2 months so far and they're still burning bright and growing plants well. I'm hoping to test some Giesseman Aqua Flora bulbs soon to bring out the colors a bit more, though the Middays are the best daylight color temperature bulb I've seen yet.


----------

